# Vape Expo Russia 8 - 9 June



## Hooked (7/6/18)

https://vapexpo.ru/en


----------



## Silver (7/6/18)

Thanks @Hooked 

LOL
"Beer Pong Contest" 

- @Stosta check this out

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> 
> LOL
> "Beer Pong Contest"
> ...


Oh yeah! Vapecon 2018 beer-pong championships anyone?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

I'm fascinated by the Guess the e-juice contest. I wonder how many vapers would get it right, or close to it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/6/18)

Finalists in the following categories have been announced:

Best Original Liquid Flavour
The Best Fruit Liquid
The Best Liquid with a taste of Tobacco
Best Fashion Design (nope - nothing to do with clothing. It's all about the mod, 'bout the mod, 'bout the mod ...

EDIT: Didn't see the following:
Best design of a bottle
The best dessert liquid

Have a look at https://vapeawards.ru/ru/finalists

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (11/6/18)

Results will be announced only on 6 August! Whew, they take a long time to decide! @Silver How long does it take for our Vapecon winners to be announced?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (11/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh yeah! Vapecon 2018 beer-pong championships anyone?



Is that a challenge I hear?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/6/18)

Hooked said:


> Results will be announced only on 6 August! Whew, they take a long time to decide! @Silver How long does it take for our Vapecon winners to be announced?
> 
> View attachment 134979



Hi @Hooked 
In the past two VapeCons, we have announced winners on the day.
Not the same types of competitions though.

We previously had:

DIY comp - where there are 10 juices (unmarked) and voted for by VapeCon attendees. Highest number of votes wins
Vendor juice shootout - for an unreleased juice - same format as above
Also the cloud blowing and trick competitions - where the winners are announced that day.

We have not yet announced the competitions for VapeCon 2018. That will still come. We working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

